# Pants on the Ground



## Blake Bowden (Jan 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;tMwhl4IrPNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMwhl4IrPNc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## JTM (Jan 15, 2010)

gimme my bandwidth back.  lol.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll have to agree with Simon, I bet it turns out to be a hit.  Good message though.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 16, 2010)

"Idol"'s using that clip as an ad now!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 17, 2010)

LOL!!! It'll be the next "She Bangs"

[video=youtube;Zcc8dTqflh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zcc8dTqflh8[/video]


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 17, 2010)

I want the ringtone!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 17, 2010)

Wingnut said:


> I want the ringtone!


 
Haha yah!


----------



## JTM (Jan 20, 2010)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 20, 2010)

or as we have been singing it for Romo:  "Ball on the ground, ball on the ground, cant win the game with the ball on the ball on the Ground!!!"


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 20, 2010)

OUCH- that's *cold*, Wing!  :wink:


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 20, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> OUCH- that's *cold*, Wing!  :wink:


 
May be cold but FUNNY.:8:


----------



## JTM (Jan 20, 2010)

wingnut said:


> or as we have been singing it for romo:  "ball on the ground, ball on the ground, cant win the game with the ball on the ball on the ground!!!"


 
zing.


----------

